# Let's all wish Lien good luck on his organic chemistry final tomorrow!



## kentuckiense (Dec 21, 2006)

Lien, remember this:


----------



## Equestris (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh how I hated organic chemistry! Good luck Lien--remember they can't ask you all the fine points of each chapter on the final. Well, they CAN I suppose, but they usually don't!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

Good luck! I remember doing this stuff last year It was tough


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 22, 2006)

gud luck!! =)


----------



## TADD (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't even spell organic chemistry..... That's why I teach government.


----------



## Heather (Dec 22, 2006)

Good Luck!!! 

Happy last day of classes too...


----------



## Marco (Dec 22, 2006)

good luck Lien!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow. Chem Final then off to Africa. Good Luck and remeber to be careful. Eric.


----------



## lienluu (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Oh it was sooooo bad!!! I think i needed a lot more than 2 hours of studying!


----------



## bwester (Dec 22, 2006)

be careful of the "backside attack" man.


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 22, 2006)

Organic Chemistry! Good luck on your exam Lien!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2006)

Paphman910 said:


> Organic Chemistry! Good luck on your exam Lien!
> 
> Paphman910


For sure!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 22, 2006)

Good Luck! I HATED organic chemistry! I couldn't understand anything...(possibly because my professor decided to try the "abridged" test, in order for us to make the "intellectual jump" to understand...a 200pp book...compared to the usual 900 pp Morisson & Boyd....no wonder I had trouble!) The only topic I understood was stereochemistry and chirality...which nobody else understood...it was the only conceptual part of the of the course..I guess I could relate because it was visual...? Take care, Eric


----------

